
Ask HN: Work hard party harder a good moto? - hubatrix
I just graduated from with an engineering degree in Computer science and also got an offer from a decent company, will be joining them from Jan, so with your experience what do you think I should do ? Work really hard and party harder so it keeps me on my toes or work hard and save up money for god know what can come up in near future !? Just a thougth
======
aaron695
No reason you can't do both.

As long you don't mean being pretentious (Which I don't think you do) you
should be able to save and party hard.

------
bbcbasic
It's going to depend on you. I'd probably just party hard for a year or two...
Then set some goals.

